# Bottle baby obsession



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't know if its all the talk about kids and expecting or all the adorable pictures but I am thinking I would like a bottle baby especially a nigi lol. I know if the mom can take care of them then that is usually considered better but how does everyone find their bottle babies that don't come from their own herd?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a lot of breeders do bottle feed. Many different reasons but mostly so they can milk the moms or sell kids faster. People like yourself who want bottle babies. Etc

what state are you in?


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Im in ohio I have one doe who is due in a week or so but if she only has one and/ or her babies don't need any help I'm definitely going to try and find a bottle baby


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

WalnutGroveFarm is in Ohio and she has quite a handful of bottle babies right now http://www.walnutgrovenigerians.com/


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

If you want bottle babies, why not bottle feed your own kids out of your doe? Bottle kids are so much fun aren't they?!


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I might do that it depends what gender she has and how many. I can't keep a boy so if she a boy I need to sell him and I don't want to get too attached. I also don't want to upset my doe if she only has one I don't want to take her only baby unless I need to for health reasons. 

Plus if I get one from somewhere else I will have my does kids plus an extra


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Stacey I do have two available does that are on bottles. They could leave as early as three weeks, after they are disbudded and tattooed.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There are a lot of nigerian dwarf breeders who bottle feed, like Stacey said. Just start shopping!  I personally don't like bottle feeding, but occasionally have bottle kids and i'll sell them as soon as I can so I always keep a waiting list of people interested so I can go down the list if needed. Maybe contact some breeders around you and see if they could put you on a waiting list like that or something. Good luck!


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Walnut grove farm I do believe I am interested in a bottle baby doe, are they the ones labeled d2 and d3 on your website under for sale?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

The white one im retaining, but I have a dark buckskin doe that is a little over a weeks old. She has already been disbudded but trying to let her ears get just a little bit bigger before I tattoo. I also have a doeling that I havnt posted yet. She is two days old she is a real pretty looks to me like a chocolate buckskin. But not sure yet how her color will turn out.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I sent you a message but its my first time sending a message on here so if it doesn't come through for some reason just let me know


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

We've always bottle raised our kids right from the start and find that our customers prefer bottle kids too. We usually sell them while they're still on the bottle, so their new family can feed and bond with them.

One of our older bucks and one doe were dam raised and it's the pits trying to catch either of them. The bottle kids take more work, but they sure are easier to handle later on!


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am getting a bottle baby from walnutgrovefarm!! and I think I'm going to pull any girls my doe has so they will be more friendly and I'm hoping to have them in shows this summer so maybe we can train them too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

First, this is my opinion. It works for me. But bottle raised kids seem friendlier because you spend time with them. If you put the same amount of time with dam raised kids as baby bottle kids they would be just as friendly. When we started in dairy goats years ago we bought adult goats. Some were friendly, some not so much, but by spending time with them they all came around. lol When they had kids I spent more time in the barn than out. I carried them around, I sat with them, I interacted with them. Same with the adult mothers. We use to take our herd out, all 14 of them for walks in the woods and the fields. They would follow like dogs. We never used leashes of any kind. They knew their names because I called them by their names over and over. The neighbors I'm sure thought we were crazy. But just like human babies, time spent is never time wasted. You can't expect a dam raised kid to be as friendly as a bottle baby that you spend alot more time with. It's the amount of time spent and the quality of that time with the kid that matters, as I see it anyway. You still have to work with dam raised kids to make them friendly. Just like you worked with the bottle baby.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I cant wait for you to get her. She is so cute. When I look at her I think of Pip Squeek. lol She is a bottle hog. Should be able to let you know by the end of next week when would be a good time for you to come get her. 

I have dam raised and bottle raised and with the skittish goats I got, no matter how much time I spent in the barn playing with them, holding them. When mom ran she taught them to run. Then people come to buy and they dont like how skittish the babies are. So sometimes spending alot of time with them works. Sometimes it dont.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Me either! Lol my schedule is wide open right now so anytime should be good.  I'm still waiting on my doe to have her babies I feel baby deprived right now lol


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

We had a death in the family so that's why I was saying I will let you know by the end of next week. I'm sorry its taking so long.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry to hear that  and no prob at all I just meant that I'm free a lot of time and to just let me know whenever is best for you.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you, it was my husband's grandpa. I knew what you was saying I was just letting you know why it was taking me so long. Thanks


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Aww  that's sad and ya take your time no prob im doing barn sit ins with my doe anyway looking for those " signs"


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I sure hope she kids soon for you, dont keep you waiting to much longer. Good luck happy kidding.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

WalnutGroveFarm said:


> I cant wait for you to get her. She is so cute. When I look at her I think of Pip Squeek. lol She is a bottle hog. Should be able to let you know by the end of next week when would be a good time for you to come get her.
> 
> I have dam raised and bottle raised and with the skittish goats I got, no matter how much time I spent in the barn playing with them, holding them. When mom ran she taught them to run. Then people come to buy and they dont like how skittish the babies are. So sometimes spending alot of time with them works. Sometimes it dont.


Ahhhhh I thought the mothers were friendly too. Of course if the mother runs from you her baby will too.


----------

